# Shiloh is getting spayed today



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

<div align='left'> Hi everyone! Shiloh is finally getting spayed tomorrow. Those of you who know the story, I decided to change vets and now she will also be getting 8 teeth pulled and microchipped while she's under. My poor baby! Is this too much to be done at once or is it better to do it together? They require an overnight stay to monitor temperature and to keep an eye on the incision site, is this normal?

I'm so nervous about her going under anesthesia and I'm really afraid of her being in pain after. I know that some dogs have different reactions to pain medication as well, so I'm really worried about that too. I just spoke with them and they use Rimadyl for pain and I just Googled it and it says a side effect of Rimadyl can be fatal?!!! I'm really freaking out now. They do offer other pain meds, so which one is best for alleviating pain from a spay?
Thanks,
nervous mommy


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

QUOTE (moshi melo @ Feb 3 2010, 06:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=881284


> <div align='left'> Hi everyone! Shiloh is finally getting spayed tomorrow. Those of you who know the story, I decided to change vets and now she will also be getting 8 teeth pulled and microchipped while she's under. My poor baby! Is this too much to be done at once or is it better to do it together? They require an overnight stay to monitor temperature and to keep an eye on the incision site, is this normal?


I'm so nervous about her going under anesthesia and I'm really afraid of her being in pain after. I know that some dogs have different reactions to pain medication as well, so I'm really worried about that too. I just spoke with them and they use Rimadyl for pain and I just Googled it and it says a side effect of Rimadyl can be fatal?!!! I'm really freaking out now. They do offer other pain meds, so which one is best for alleviating pain from a spay?
Thanks,
nervous mommy[/B][/QUOTE]
We all worry about spay/neuter for our guys and girls but these are very routine procedures. I'm sure all will go well for Shiloh and will be thinking of you both. The procedure is almost exactly what Tyler had a couple of months ago when he was 8-9 months old. He had a complicated neuter that was like a spay (had to go for the family jewels in his abdomen) and 8 teeth pulled. And they kept him overnight and had him on Rimadyl. Kind of happy they kept him overnight since someone was will him 24/7 at the vet and I probably would have been a basket case He did very well with the surgery and extractions. Picked him up the next morning and he was a little loopy but didn't seem to be in pain at all. I gave him the Rimadyl the next day and then he didn't need it after that. He seemed to be fine and acting pretty much like himself. We got him a onesie to wear so he didn't pick at stitches but he hardly needed to wear it and didn't go for the stitches. He did have one issue that they said was from the anesthesia -- diarrhea for 6 days. Very worrisome to me and I felt so bad for him having to clean his little butt all the time. He got meds for it and got better. Tyler was about about 4 lbs at the time. Good luck and let us know how it goes. :grouphug:


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

just wanted to say good luck tomorrow. give shiloh a big hug from auntie cat and remy :grouphug:


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

We're wishing shiloh (and you) lots of luck and best wishes too! I can't answer or even help with any of your questions, but I would think it's good that she's staying there overnight, so they can monitor her. I know you're going to be worried sick but I believe she'll come out a little sore, happy to see her mama and okay!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh, I know you are worried. They usually do very well. CeeCee took that pain med and it worked well. Short term it is great.......Please let us know how she is doing. I will say a little prayer in the morning for Shiloh~~~Good Luck!!! :Flowers 2:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

They usually keep them so they'll be contained and not staggering around. She'll feel much better tomorrow.
Rimadyl is pretty safe for short term use. A few days shouldn't hurt her.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Short term side effects of Rimadyl are GI upset. Give it with food to avoid this. Rimadyl is safe for short term use. Serious side effects can come with long term use and improper monitoring. Take a look at the insert that comes with your own tylenol and ibuprofen...(and remember never to use a human NSAID on your dog). 
My only issue with Rimadyl and toy dogs is proper dosing. This is why I usually prefer Metacam which is a liquid and can be very precisely dosed. Metacam also tends to be easier on the stomach than Rimadyl. 
The alternative would be a narcotic. Options would be Torbutrol, Burprenex, or Tramadol. Tramadol would have to be compounded for your size dog. Torb...I really don't think it is all that great for post-op pain. Injectable buprenorphine can be given orally to cats and small dogs. It is absorbed in the gums. Great pain control but can really knock them for a loop...not usually necessary for a simple spay. 
Do it all at once. Otherwise you have to do another anesthesia.


----------



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the well wishes and prayers. Good to know that short term use is ok, but I will see if the vet can give Metacam instead so it's easier on her little tummy. It does put me at ease that she will have round the clock attention from an experienced technician, I will miss her that night, but at least I'll get some sleep...hopefully...


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

Will be thinking about Shiloh tomorrow. Hope everything goes smoothly :grouphug:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I gave Nikki some *Arnica* (A homeopathic remedy) pills instead. The first day she was in pain, but after that, she was fine.


----------



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

Where can you get this Arnica? Do vets usually have it?


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

QUOTE (moshi melo @ Feb 3 2010, 09:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=881362


> Where can you get this Arnica? Do vets usually have it?[/B]


whole foods sell them. they're by boiron and are in those blue bottles. i use them myself


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

It's called Arnica Montana, and it's at Whole Foods or a Health Food store. Someone who works in supplements/homeopathic dept should be able to help you. It's totally safe.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Prayers going out for your little girl. I know what a worry it is for us moms when our babies have to have any procedure doen. In the end most times it's harder on us than them!


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

QUOTE (JMM @ Feb 3 2010, 06:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=881313


> Short term side effects of Rimadyl are GI upset. Give it with food to avoid this. Rimadyl is safe for short term use. Serious side effects can come with long term use and improper monitoring. Take a look at the insert that comes with your own tylenol and ibuprofen...(and remember never to use a human NSAID on your dog).
> My only issue with Rimadyl and toy dogs is proper dosing. This is why I usually prefer Metacam which is a liquid and can be very precisely dosed. Metacam also tends to be easier on the stomach than Rimadyl.
> The alternative would be a narcotic. Options would be Torbutrol, Burprenex, or Tramadol. Tramadol would have to be compounded for your size dog. Torb...I really don't think it is all that great for post-op pain. Injectable buprenorphine can be given orally to cats and small dogs. It is absorbed in the gums. Great pain control but can really knock them for a loop...not usually necessary for a simple spay.
> Do it all at once. Otherwise you have to do another anesthesia.[/B]


I was going to suggest Metacam as well. But Rimadyl should be fine for short term use..she should only need pain pills for 2-3 days. Any NSAID used long-term can cause problems. 

I hope Shiloh's spay goes well! I know you have to be nervous..I think all of us are when our babies have to go under, but I'm sure she will do great. Just make sure pre-op bloodwork is done (full chem and CBC) and it's great that they monitor everything. I'm sure the vet will take good care of her


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I fall in love all over again everytime I see her face :wub: I'll say a prayer for Shiloh and you tonight, Hugs to you


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I hope everything goes well. :grouphug:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Thinking about sweet Shiloh today and hoping she gets through it all easily. Let us know how she's doing and when she's out of surgery. Try to relax.
:grouphug:


----------



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

I just dropped off Shiloh...feeling a wreck. She looked so sad and scared that I was leaving. The vet was really nice and patient with ALL my questions, I felt a little reassured.

She is getting an IV Catheter, so the vet will have ready access to Shiloh’s blood stream to administer fluids and other drugs during surgery. Propofol will be used for induction and Isoflurane gas will be used for the anesthesia. I told them to use Metacam for her pain meds and they said, ok whatever I am more comfortable with. She's staying overnight and I pick her up first thing tomorrow morning.

When I got home, for some silly reason I was expecting Shiloh to come greet me at my feet...oh boy, this is going to be a LONG 24 hours...I can literally hear that clock from The "24" show ticking...


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

hope all goes well :grouphug:


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

Aww...the wait is always tough. I'm sure everything went well and she'll be home in no time. Let us know how she's doing after you pick her up!


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

:wub: hope all goes well for shiloh.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

We all worried about our babies when they went for their spay/neuter...she will be fine.

Isn't it so strange when they aren't around to greet you? Tomorrow you will have her in your arms again and everything will be back to normal.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh, I just read this.......bless your heart! Have they called about her yet, to give you an update? She is going to be fine but I know your lonely without her. The sad little eyes get me too!!! Get a movie to look at tonight or get friends to come over to keep you mind off you little Shiloh~~~~ :tender: :tender: :tender:


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

Hiya

I just saw your post too. All poor wee shiloh. im sure she will be fine but we will all be thinking and praying for her :wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

rayer: rayer: :hugging:


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Don't worry, Shi is going to do great!


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Lilly just went through it and I was a little surprised when I dropped her off how much I missed her. When she comes home she'll want your love and lots of sleep.

Keep us updated my prayers are with you.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

QUOTE (moshi melo @ Feb 4 2010, 12:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=881555


> I just dropped off Shiloh...feeling a wreck. She looked so sad and scared that I was leaving. The vet was really nice and patient with ALL my questions, I felt a little reassured.
> 
> She is getting an IV Catheter, so the vet will have ready access to Shiloh’s blood stream to administer fluids and other drugs during surgery. Propofol will be used for induction and Isoflurane gas will be used for the anesthesia. I told them to use Metacam for her pain meds and they said, ok whatever I am more comfortable with. She's staying overnight and I pick her up first thing tomorrow morning.
> 
> When I got home, for some silly reason I was expecting Shiloh to come greet me at my feet...oh boy, this is going to be a LONG 24 hours...I can literally hear that clock from The "24" show ticking...[/B]


The vet wasn't Jack Bauer was he?  And his assistant, pouting Chloe? :bysmilie: 
When I dropped Tyler off it was first thing in the morning so it seemed like a shorter day, just hearing from the doctor earlier. You had a late start so I think it feels longer. I did have the "where's Tyler" feeling expecting him coming into the room or under my feet until he got back home. Sounds like the vet was very considerate of what you asked and I'm hoping you already heard that the surgery went well and she's recovering. Try to relax and let us know as soon as you get the thumbs up. Have a glass of wine tonight so that you have a good night's sleep. I was happy Tyler did the overnight where they were equipped to take care of him in those first 12 hours. :grouphug:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahhh I know this is going to be one of the longest 24 hours for you. I know whenever I have to 'leave' mine for anything.. i can't focus on anything and constantly look at the clock..... and it never seems to MOVE!!! LOL 
However, I found once I get thru the first 2-3 hours...or so.. I do busy myself and then before I know it... it's time to bring my babies home!! and it is soooo exciting to get them back in my arms! So I truly can relate to how you feel as I think everyone here feels the same as well!


----------



## janettandamber (Jan 19, 2009)

QUOTE (moshi melo @ Feb 3 2010, 06:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=881284


> <div align='left'> Hi everyone! Shiloh is finally getting spayed tomorrow. Those of you who know the story, I decided to change vets and now she will also be getting 8 teeth pulled and microchipped while she's under. My poor baby! Is this too much to be done at once or is it better to do it together? They require an overnight stay to monitor temperature and to keep an eye on the incision site, is this normal?


I'm so nervous about her going under anesthesia and I'm really afraid of her being in pain after. I know that some dogs have different reactions to pain medication as well, so I'm really worried about that too. I just spoke with them and they use Rimadyl for pain and I just Googled it and it says a side effect of Rimadyl can be fatal?!!! I'm really freaking out now. They do offer other pain meds, so which one is best for alleviating pain from a spay?
Thanks,
nervous mommy[/B][/QUOTE]
My vet insist on keeping them overnight, I asked him if someone stayed there overnight to monitor them and he said no everyone leaves at 7pm. I think it is to charge a hospital overnight stay. I told him I could take her home at least I would be with her if she ran into problems. He also stated he did not want to be called in the middle of the night was the reason to keep overnight. Needless to say I am looking for a new vet.


----------



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

QUOTE (janettandamber @ Feb 4 2010, 08:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=881766


> QUOTE (moshi melo @ Feb 3 2010, 06:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=881284





> <div align='left'> Hi everyone! Shiloh is finally getting spayed tomorrow. Those of you who know the story, I decided to change vets and now she will also be getting 8 teeth pulled and microchipped while she's under. My poor baby! Is this too much to be done at once or is it better to do it together? They require an overnight stay to monitor temperature and to keep an eye on the incision site, is this normal?


I'm so nervous about her going under anesthesia and I'm really afraid of her being in pain after. I know that some dogs have different reactions to pain medication as well, so I'm really worried about that too. I just spoke with them and they use Rimadyl for pain and I just Googled it and it says a side effect of Rimadyl can be fatal?!!! I'm really freaking out now. They do offer other pain meds, so which one is best for alleviating pain from a spay?
Thanks,
nervous mommy[/B][/QUOTE]
My vet insist on keeping them overnight, I asked him if someone stayed there overnight to monitor them and he said no everyone leaves at 7pm. I think it is to charge a hospital overnight stay. I told him I could take her home at least I would be with her if she ran into problems. He also stated he did not want to be called in the middle of the night was the reason to keep overnight. Needless to say I am looking for a new vet.
[/B][/QUOTE]
Why would they want to keep them and have them be unattended? That doesn't make any sense! Find a new vet!!


----------



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

I got a call from the vet, and they said the spay went great and they extracted 11 teeth! She is awake and "resting comfortably" right now. I wish I could be there to give her a little kiss. I bet she's so scared waking up in a strange place :bysmilie: , I did leave her with a little blankie from home. I pick her up tomorrow morning at 9 am...I miss her so much!  

Thanks everyone for the prayers and support, it really kept me sane (somewhat)...I really appreciate it.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Great news!! I do think they're so loopy coming out of it that Shiloh wouldn't even know she got a kiss  Wow, 11 teeth. I'm sure her bite had to be effected by all those baby teeth in there while perms are coming in. Have a good night :grouphug:


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

QUOTE (moshi melo @ Feb 4 2010, 09:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=881847


> I got a call from the vet, and they said the spay went great and they extracted 11 teeth! She is awake and "resting comfortably" right now. I wish I could be there to give her a little kiss. I bet she's so scared waking up in a strange place :bysmilie: , I did leave her with a little blankie from home. I pick her up tomorrow morning at 9 am...I miss her so much!
> 
> Thanks everyone for the prayers and support, it really kept me sane (somewhat)...I really appreciate it.[/B]


Great news! I was thinking about Shiloh today and was hoping everything went well


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

glad all went well. :grouphug: 

Tina


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

I'm glad to hear all went well!! I know it's hard but I think it's good that they kept her overnight so that they get more rest and they can keep a close eye on her, we'll see if I still feel the same when it's Lexi's turn to go through this in about a month!! Not much longer and she'll be home :grouphug:


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

I'm so glad everything went well, now its time for you to get some rest so that you can pamper her in the morning, as I am sure you will be watching her closely tomorrow and be a loving and protective mommy.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

So glad all went well. 
xoxoxooxox


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

It's always scary when our fluffs go under the knife. Our vet is so nice,he lets people watch. Not as much as he used to since a few people fainted. I stayed w/ my fluffs,each one,for their spay. I guess he figured if I can watch a C section,I can handle a couple spays. I was more emotional seeing their spays... but I just had to be with them,just like when it comes to their time to go to the bridge,I'm with them too.
It was funny after they were done with their spays ,vet put some red and some yellow stuff on their abdomens,. 
Rosie our one cocker-mix when she had her spay,woke up afterwards,looked at it,then did a spit take ,looked at it again,looked at me and yelped.I think she thought,Oh my dog it's ketsup and mustard,they're gonna eat me". It did kinda look like ketsup and mustard so now that's what they call it in the office.

The neatest spay was a cat,their skin is so thin,they have a natural faint line that shows on the abdomen. He said "just cut along the dotted line" cracked me up.

I'm glad to see she's doing good. I hate doing it but I know they'll live a longer healthier life for it.


----------



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

Hi everyone, I picked up Shiloh this morning, she was all waggy tail, happy to see me! Thanks so much for the support and prayers!! Now we're at home and she's just on her bed right now resting and sleeping. She really didn't go for her stitches since she's been sleeping, but she went for it once so I tried to put her onesie on her. I got it past her front legs but I'm so scared to go any further as she "flattened" herself and seemed as if she didn't want me to go there. Am I only supposed to only put the onesie on at night time when I can't fully supervise her? 

I am also afraid to even leave the room, she wakes up as if she's afraid I'm leaving her again.  I went into the kitchen and she did a little yelp and I came running back, but she was just sitting up looking at me with those eyes... 

Thanks for thinking of me and keeping mommy sane while I was undergoing my spay. XOXO ~Shiloh
Pardon the messy face.


----------



## ndth (Jan 5, 2009)

Oh sweet little baby. Hope she feels better soon and have a super fast recovery. :grouphug:


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

awww poor baby!! i hope your mommy spoils you silly! auntie cat and remy LOVES you. feel better sweetheart. xoxo :heart:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

glad all went well. :grouphug:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Ah, Feel Better Soon Shiloh!!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahhh so happy it's all over and she's back home with her mommy! have a speedy recovery sweetie!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

awww there's precious Shiloh :wub: I knew she would be ok. Prayers answered


----------



## pinkheadbaby (Jul 27, 2008)

So glad she is home & all is well  . Now you can relax & luv her.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Shiloh looks none the worse for wear! And she has you wrapped around her little paw.  As for the onesie I didnt have Tyler wear it all the time...esp since he had to go potty so it had to be open for that -- I'd often flap back the bottom so he could go but would close it up on him after he went. You did cut a hole for the tale right? Just try to put it on very gently...they're so soft that he really didn't mind it once it was on. Happy she's home. Give her kisses from Tyler and I :wub:


----------



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

Thanks for the well wishes, everyone. She's slowly getting up more, is that ok? She's been eating...well, I've been hand feeding her! LOL. But she hasn't gone #2 yet and she only peed once. I'm afraid that she is holding it in because it's hurts to use the restroom?

Also, she has been making these little gurgling noise...the vet said it would be happen due to being intubated. Did any of you experience this?

QUOTE (Snowbody @ Feb 6 2010, 12:31 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=882388


> Shiloh looks none the worse for wear! And she has you wrapped around her little paw.  As for the onesie I didnt have Tyler wear it all the time...esp since he had to go potty so it had to be open for that -- I'd often flap back the bottom so he could go but would close it up on him after he went. You did cut a hole for the tale right? Just try to put it on very gently...they're so soft that he really didn't mind it once it was on. Happy she's home. Give her kisses from Tyler and I :wub:[/B]


yes, wrapped around her little paw, that's for SURE!! LOL, she makes a peep and I look at her immediately. I put the onesie on all the way now, I put it on the other way and just leave the center button unsnapped.


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Lilly was spayed early January and this is what we experienced
I put pee pads then towels down under her and she slept for about 3 days. Pee'd first day on towel while she was laying there. The 2 and 3rd day got up and pee'd on the regular spot on the pads. Didn't do #2 till the 3 or 4 th day and it was very painful for her. I just stayed near and gave her moral support. I had fed her soft food while she was in bed for 3 or 4 days then she started getting up and around by the 4th day but didn't get back to look more like herself till the 5th day. 

She started acting like she had a bladder infection because she was doing the peeing with no pee right after she pee'd (this was after the 5th day). They took tests and put her on a different antibiotic and back on the anti-inflamatory. The test came back normal so we kept her on the anti-inflamatory for a couple of more day and then she was fine.

It is so sad to see them hurt. Hang in there she will get better.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

It took a couple of days for Nikki to return to a regular elimination cycle. Don't worry too much about it. As long as her incision shows no sign of infection, she will be just fine in a couple of days.


----------



## lilc5 (Dec 6, 2009)

I am just now catching up on posts.
Glad to hear Shiloh is back home. She is so cute. How is she doing now? Thank you everyone from this board all for your advice. I am new and possibly the next one to have to take her baby under the knife. My Gabby will get spayed in 2-3 months. Even though she is my second dog (first of this breed) I am very scared of whats to come especially since she is tiny 4lb at mature. Right now she is only 2.8lb.
Speedy recovery Shiloh!


Carolina


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

She seems to be doing really well! Shiloh looks so adorable in her little bed and I am so glad she is home with her Mommy!!!


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Hi Shiloh,
I hope that you are recovering well, sweetie! :Flowers 2:


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

Aww i am so glad that baby Shiloh is ok and that its all over and done with. She is such a wee cutie pie :wub: hope your feeling better soon Shiloh ..and i bet your going to milk all this attention and extra love from your mommy!! hahah xxxxx :biggrin: :wub: :wub:


----------

